# Whats your Favorite Corona Gorda? Why?



## BigRonS (Apr 5, 2008)

just as the topic states.... ive developed a liking to this sized cigar for some reason, even tho i dont have many of this sized stick.. just trying to see whats smokin good nowadays in the Corona Gorda family.. Cheers!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Honestly? My favorite is the Davidoff 5000. Yeah ... I guess I'm "that guy."  It's my favorite because it's one of the most flavorful and balanced sticks I've smoked. The last one I had was particularly exceptional. 

In terms of something more easily acquired in 2008, I find myself reaching for the H. Upmann Mag 46, Rafael Gonzalez Coronas Extra, and Punch RS11. Each of those for very different reasons; but the bottom line is that they all make me happy whenever I smoke them. The Mags and Punches are, imho, smoking great fresh. The RG should have a little more rest. :2


----------



## BigRonS (Apr 5, 2008)

The Professor said:


> Honestly? My favorite is the Davidoff 5000..


Welp, i dont know what thats like, and probably will never know.. LOL


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

5000s Dokk!? You are a bitch.


I really like Punch Punch and SLR A. They have never failed to deliver an excellent smoke; whether fresh or aged. And either of them are just fantastic when vintage!


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

the lagest cigars that i regularily smoke...why???'cause these are the ones i have the most of.

upmann super coronas / tie / partagas d3's

honourable mention

upmann mag 46

punch rs#11

derrek


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Mag 46 here....I have 2 CAB's of these that I'm trying to put down but they smoke so good now it's hard :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

dvickery said:


> the lagest cigars that i regularily smoke...why???'cause these are the ones i have the most of.
> 
> upmann super coronas / tie / partagas d3's
> 
> ...


I see (again) that we have similar tastes. :tu I LOVE the Super Coronas, too. Much harder to get nowadays, though.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Does Choix Supreme or JL No. 1 count as Corona Gorda? If so, those are my favorites in that order.


----------



## BigRonS (Apr 5, 2008)

mosesbotbol said:


> Does Choix Supreme count?


Choix is a Robusto Sir.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Mag 46 or SLR A, I do love the taste of an aged SLR


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Punch SS2
HU Super Corona
Hoyo de Dieux


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Juan Lopez No. 1, off the top of my head. The ones from 03 box have been pretty consistently creamy, with coffee, caramel, toffee, leather and wood notes. Fairly complex flavors and good construction.

Now that I think about it, there are other corona gordas I like, but that JL1 always triggers good memories.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

BigRonS said:


> Choix is a Robusto Sir.


Actually, it's a Hermoso No. 4  

Moses...JL#1 is a Corona Gorda :tu


----------



## War Eagle (Jun 8, 2007)

I haven't had many but I really enjoy the Mag 46 and SLR A the most out of the ones I've had.


----------



## fredneck (Nov 23, 2006)

Siglo IV....when aged, these are hard to beat. Punch SS No.2 and MAG 46 get honorable mentions.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Punch Punch and RYJ Ex. #3


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Punch RS11s, JL Seleccion #1s and Mag46s always seem to smoke great for me, fresh or with some serious humi time.

scottie


----------



## BigRonS (Apr 5, 2008)

adsantos13 said:


> Actually, it's a Hermoso No. 4
> 
> Moses...JL#1 is a Corona Gorda :tu


your right actuslly.. i apologize, i wasnt being my technical self..

I kinda just popped it off the top of my head to discredit it as a Corona Gorda.. LOL

Good topic guys, alot of good choices here..

My top 3 are

Siglo IV
SLR A
Mag46/Punch Punch (tie) lol


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Sancho said:


> Mag 46 or SLR A, I do love the taste of an aged SLR


:tpd:On the SLR "A"'s & Punch Punch.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

My fav CG? Hard to pick just one. I do really enjoy the JL #1s.


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

i've been really digging both the RA Eminiencia (it's only 44 ring, but still basically a CG), and the Hoyo Regalos.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

BigRonS said:


> Choix is a Robusto Sir.


No, it is not, but I wasn't sure if it a Corona Gorda.

JL #1 is my current favorite CG


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Mag 46 is always consistent for me. I haven't had much luck with Punches or SLRs.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Discontinued-
Punch SS II - I enjoy strong cigars but equally the rich floral flavors characteristic of the Punch line. This gives you both in spades which is unique for the line. Seemingly unlimited aging potential.
Why did they disc this one?  booo Habanos booooooooo!

Current Production -
Punch Punch (Cab) - Relatively consistent in construction and flavor profile.

Honorable Mention - Mag 46


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Upmann Super Corona. Why? Because it tastes really good.

Of course, the 5000's aren't half bad either.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

HU Mag46- ALWAYS. 
RYJ Ex.#3
RGCE
Punch RS11
PSD3 :tu
:ss


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

SLR A
JL #1
HU Mag 46

All equally well for their individual characteristics. :2


----------



## tireiron (Sep 6, 2007)

I have to say an aged Punch Punch, or a Punch Black Prince. Both seem to have a ton of flavor from start to finish.


----------



## ConMan (Dec 20, 2005)

Siglo IV - My favorite cigar. The cigar that got me hooked on Habanos. Memories. Taste. Size. Complexity. I just love them.
Then:
Mag 46
Super Corona - but I don't smoke them often. Down to 11.
Epi 1
SLR A
JL 1
SS 2

Those top my list.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Everything is relative to price:

Silly 

1492 - Nothing else compares. Unique bouquet and smoking eperience.

1994 - Smokes great now, might be the only cigar I own that has the potential to someday be better than the 1492 for different reasons.

Normal

HU Mag 46 - I like these cigars with only a couple years on them. You can get them in 50 cabs now so that is an additional positive to me. Stocked up with the hope that they will only get better.

SLR A - The older they get the better they seem to taste.

ERDM - A nice nuanced change of pace cigar that always seems to be an enjoyable smoke for me.

Edit: Forgot ... Cohiba Sig IV's are very nice as well.

It's an interesting size in that some of the most epic/ledgendary Cuban cigars (1492, 1994) were produced in this format.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

1492 and 1994 - for the same reasons that Dave cites above. If money were not option, I'd have a lot of these... Probably my two all-time favorite cigars.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

chibnkr said:


> 1492 and 1994 - for the same reasons that Dave cites above. If money were not option, I'd have a lot of these... Probably my two all-time favorite cigars.


Of course money is not an option for you guys! Friggin elitist bastards! :ss


----------



## BigRonS (Apr 5, 2008)

cigarflip said:


> Of course money is not an option for you guys! Friggin elitist bastards! :ss


lol... ballers oWn


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

chibnkr said:


> 1492 and 1994 - for the same reasons that Dave cites above. If money were not option, I'd have a lot of these... Probably my two all-time favorite cigars.


Yup, mine too.
Too bad I'm down to my last humidor of these..........


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

chibnkr said:


> 1492 and 1994 - for the same reasons that Dave cites above. If money were not option, I'd have a lot of these... Probably my two all-time favorite cigars.


1492? 1994? What, are you guys talking in code??!!? :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Bruce said:


> Yup, mine too.
> Too bad I'm down to my last humidor of these..........


If anyone can find more, I'm sure you're da man. :tu


----------



## BigRonS (Apr 5, 2008)

back from the dead... !

well in my quest to stock up on this cigar, i have decided to get a box of Sig4's and im trying to talk myself into getting a box of Punch Punch... 

i dunno why, but i really enjoy this size.. i think it is just marvelous


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

Sandman said:


> Of course, the 5000's aren't half bad either.


i will definatly agree with you on that my friend! :ss


----------



## BigRonS (Apr 5, 2008)

im more into smokable, everyday cigars.. not cigars that sit in the Humi like a showpeice..


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

Siglo IV and Punch SS #2. Romeo #3 are also great when more than 5 years old.

OX


----------

